# 2004 Bobcat S250 with attachments Chicago



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm selling my 2004 Bobcat S250 with Enclosed cab and heat. The machine currently has about 1300 hours on it and has only been a snow machine always stored for spring, summer and fall. The machine has regular hand and foot control only. It is a 2speed and keyless start as well. It does currently have snow tires on it.
Also included in the package;

-10' arctic section snow pusher
- 1 yard Berlon salt/material spreader. YOU CAN DRIVE RIGHT INTO A BULK PILE WITH THIS SPREADER.
-extra bobcat wheels/tires with about 50% tread left mount ready to go.
- 1 yard bobcat bucket
-8' extra snow pusher

Package price 32,000

Thanks for looking and please free to call or text 773 416-079 five 

Having trouble uploading from my phone I can send pic/video upon request


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

New Lower Package price $29,000

I hope to get pictures of everything tomorrow


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

Finally got pics


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

Here are some pics of the extra wheels/tires


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

*bump*


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

Please delete this thread I’ll be posting the bobcat separately on a new thread


----------

